# electric netting vs electric tape



## KFaye (Apr 8, 2012)

I am soon getting three pygoras or 2 angoras. 

Their job, besides being pets, is to clear our acreage of buckthorn. 

So the fencing needs to go in and around trees and brush. Be moveable as they clear the area (probably 1/4 acre at a time) I thought it would be easier to move thetape (4 strips of tape in 10 ft or less postings  ) around because of the brush. However, the netting is usually recommended for the goats.   

Does anyone have comments on my thought process?

I will be using a battery charged electric supply ( http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/471272-low_impedance_electric_fencer.html )Although may not use this onenow looking at their reviews. 

I am choosing to not go solar as it is heavily wooded and I fear there won't be enough sunlight. 

Thank you for any input!


----------



## nomad (Apr 8, 2012)

KFaye said:
			
		

> I am soon getting three pygoras or 2 angoras.
> 
> Their job, besides being pets, is to clear our acreage of buckthorn.
> 
> ...


I have used electric netting for years with our goats and sheep (we have managed up to several hundred at one time).  I am very pleased with the netting because it holds the kids and lambs in as well.  We use 9/35/12 electronet purchased from Premier Supplies -  http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=401&cat_id=118.  I use the double spike with plastic struts for ease of stepping in posts and to prevent sagging.

Since the fencer you linked only discharges .25 joules, I would recommend a heavier duty fencer.  I use a plug-in fencer that discharges 9.1 joules which keeps in our cattle, sheep, and goats without a problem.  The biggest thing to remember is proper grounding.  I grounded our fencer to the well casing which delivers a strong shock.  Normally, the manufacturer recommends (3) 8 foot grounding rods for proper grounding.

The one drawback to nets is running in brushy or wooded areas (as you mentioned).  While stretching out the netting, it will snag on anything sticking up so you may want to consider the tape for those areas.  If you are running in open areas, the netting is superior.  If you train your goats to the tape prior to turning them out in the woods, then the tape should hold them just fine.

Running goats to clear an area is absolutely the most efficient and environmentally beneficial means in my opinion.  We have used goats to clear land at our farms as well and the results were very gratifying.

Best wishes in your venture.


----------



## KFaye (Apr 8, 2012)

> Since the fencer you linked only discharges .25 joules, I would recommend a heavier duty fencer.  I use a plug-in fencer that discharges 9.1 joules which keeps in our cattle, sheep, and goats without a problem.  The biggest thing to remember is proper grounding.  I grounded our fencer to the well casing which delivers a strong shock.  Normally, the manufacturer recommends (3) 8 foot grounding rods for proper grounding.[


Great Idea Nomad. I had help from the Farm and Fleet guy....Much rather use information and knowledge from goat owners!


----------



## goodhors (Apr 8, 2012)

I am going to say the netting leaves the goats "less options" for escaping.  Openings are
too small to escape from, or lean thru to pull fence down with.

Tape is fast, easy to put up, but leaves more openings to get thru.  Tapes flutter in the 
wind, often get quite saggy with constant blowing winds.  

Goats might be started inside whatever you choose, right after clipping, so the fence BITES
them when touched.  No inulating wool layer to let the goats laugh at the power in fence.

Goats are busy minded.  Doesn't matter if you had them on the BEST pasture, they are
ALWAYS looking to go someplace else.  Often WORKING on the fences to make escapes 
possible.  Doesn't take them long to get wires or tapes stretched to eat under, then slide 
under to be FREE!!!  Some goats will take the fence bite to get out, might even just run thru
tapes because it only hurts for a second.

With the netting, there are no openings that are workable to escape from.  Goats are also 
protected from outside predators, who might be loose dogs in the neighborhood.  No holes 
for the dogs to get INSIDE to attack the goats either.

You will want to check the battery often, make sure the charger is working ALL THE TIME.  I
have seen some lights you hang on the fence, blink to tell you fencer is working.  Available
in farm catalogs, or at farm stores.  Our TSC carries them.  Not cheap at about $18 EACH, but 
better than being surprised with loose stock.


----------

